# Problème Wifi chute de débit



## tech-devil (20 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec mon macbook. Il est sous Maverick et c'est un retina 15".

Lorsque je lance un téléchargement mon débit grimpe à 2,2mo par secondes (jusque là c'est normal), puis 30 secondes après... il chute à zéro.
Et il le fait à chaque fois, c'est très embêtant surtout que j'ai l'impression que ça fait la même chose avec safari (comme si je perdais la connexion, mais je ne la perds pas je crois).

J'ai essayé avec mon pc de bureau windows qui est connecté par câble et là aucuns soucis. Débit 3,3mo par secondes.

Avez-vous une solution à m'apporter?

Je vous remercie d'avance,

Jimmy.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h12 ----------

Je viens de tester sur un autre périphérique Wifi avec le même fichier en téléchargement et... aucun problèmes.
Le bug vient bien du mac, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi ? Je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe et ça m'intrigue. C'est une nouvelle connexion en plus (hier). Tout a bien fonctionné, jusqu'à maintenant. 

Ça marche avec tous les appareils, sauf mon mac!Ces pertes de connections vont me rendre fou! (ça le fait aussi dans safari a mon avis car ça ne veux pas lancer une page pendant plus de trentes secondes des fois)


----------



## tech-devil (21 Novembre 2013)

Petite précision : 

Lorsque la déconnection se fait (je le vois car je télécharge pour tester, et quand le débit baisse j'utilise cette méthode) je fais un diagnostique réseau et il me dit que ma connexion fonctionne parfaitement. Et le débit du téléchargement qui diminue augmente.

Petite précision 2 :

Je viens de tester avec un appareil en téléchargement en WIFI (mon galaxy s4). Le même fichier s'est télécharger sans encombre.
Je réessaie sur le MAC, ça va trentes secondes puis... chute de débit et perte de connexion (je précise que le MAC ne me dit pas que mon ordi perd de sa connexion)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h16 ----------

Et bien, pour l'instant je n'ai plus de problèmes.

En cherchant pourquoi je ne pouvais plus voir ma partition Boot Camp  dans "démarrage", j'ai découvert que le logiciel "Tuxera NTFS" faisait buger celle-ci.

J'ai désisntaller Tuxera NTFS et depuis, plus de problèmes Wifi. Pour l'instant. 

Merci Mavericks...


----------



## Maxou80 (21 Novembre 2013)

J'ai eut le même problème avec safari sur mon mbpr 15", j'ai appelé Apple et le mec m'as fait réinitialiser safari, supprimé les cookies et fait des test matériels qui n'ont montré aucun problème.

Donc grâce a la réinitialisation de safari plus de problème pour l'instant. Après a voir ça doit être un bug dans 10.9 car avant j'ai jamais eut aucun problème


----------

